# Speedfeed adapter for stihl trimmer?



## Hsvhobbit (Nov 30, 2019)

Does anyone know of a good source for adapters to attach a Speedfeed 450 head to a stihl trimmer? I just bought a new Speedfeed to replace one that’s gotten tired. The old head adapter still works in the new head but I’d like to have the old one useable for my backup. My dealer doesn’t have one, the blister pack for the 450 came with several adapters none of which fit. The echo website is a mess so I’m calling them Monday but hoped someone else has solved that problem. Btw the trimmers are an old fs110 and a new fs240. If it matters. 
Thanks


----------



## Cycledude (Dec 30, 2019)

Did you ever get it figured out ?


----------



## Hsvhobbit (Jan 2, 2020)

Cycledude said:


> Did you ever get it figured out ?


No easy solution thus far. I’ve about concluded I just need to get an undersized one and buy the appropriate sized tap to make my own. I’ve been too busy out in the field taking advantage of the nice weather to deal with it though.


----------



## Cycledude (Jan 2, 2020)

Very sorry to hear this, I was considering buying a Speed Feed head for my Stihl and thought it was supposed to come with the proper adapters if needed but I guess not, guess I will just keep using the ridiculous to load Stihl head.


----------



## Hsvhobbit (Jan 3, 2020)

Cycledude said:


> Very sorry to hear this, I was considering buying a Speed Feed head for my Stihl and thought it was supposed to come with the proper adapters if needed but I guess not, guess I will just keep using the ridiculous to load Stihl head.


 
Just got off the phone with ECHO. They stated that all the adapters they have are included with the head. I also just checked McMaster-Carr and a proper tap is near $60. Maybe I can find a local machine shop that’s willing to tap a few of the adapters for less than $60. Bet they could do a handful in 15 minutes. Wonder if the local echo dealer would like to expand their market to selling these heads for stihl customers? Back before echo bought shindawa these adapters were common. 

I detest the stihl heads.


----------

